# Couldn't pass it up.



## bill ace 350 (Mar 3, 2021)

5 bucks at the Dollar Store.

Went in for cat food and saw it.

Thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 3, 2021)

For $5.00 I'd try it....


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 3, 2021)

Nothing wrong with that $5.00 Plus it has KingsFord Name on it . And a coupon. Now that's a deal :)
Extra treats in the cat dish tonight for that score

David


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 3, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> For $5.00 I'd try it....


I have 2 trays. This is my first tube.

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 3, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nothing wrong with that $5.00 Plus it has KingsFord Name on it . And a coupon. Now that's a deal :)
> Extra treats in the cat dish tonight for that score
> 
> David


That's what i thought too.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 3, 2021)

Good deal. I bet it works as good as any other tube


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 3, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Good deal. I bet it works as good as any other tube


I would think so. They had a bunch. Might grab a bunch more for "stocking stuffers"


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 3, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> I would think so. They had a bunch. Might grab a bunch more for "stocking stuffers"


My thought exactly!


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 3, 2021)

Don't have a dollar store in town anymore.  I would love a find as that.
My wife got me a 12" octagonal smoke tube at Target for $7.
I have often wanted a shorter tube for a quick smoke.


bill ace 350 said:


> 5 bucks at the Dollar Store.
> ...


That makes me chuckle.  I guess it now means everything is rounded to a buck or multiple?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 3, 2021)

For 5 bucks, you can't lose.  Let us know how it works.
Gary


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 4, 2021)

Hey Bill, is that the name of the store or just the type of store. I don't see a Dollar Store around here.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 4, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> Hey Bill, is the name of the store or just the type of store. I don't see a Dollar Store around here.


The price sticker is from Dollar General


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 4, 2021)

DanMcG said:


> Hey Bill, is that the name of the store or just the type of store. I don't see a Dollar Store around here.


Dollar General. 
My mistake.


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 4, 2021)

Found the same deal probability around Dec  last year and grabbed the last 2  on the shelf. I saw some more this week and almost got a couple more .
I've used my a lot with the MES and it always worked great. Have both to my new son in law  2 weeks weeks ago for him to enjoy


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Mar 18, 2021)

That would be the perfect size to cold smoke with,  will have to check out the dollar stores around here.  Nice find by the way


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 20, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> That would be the perfect size to cold smoke with,  will have to check out the dollar stores around here.  Nice find by the way


I picked up a couple more for stocking atuffers


----------



## bill1 (Mar 20, 2021)

I got a bargain-basement one that wasn't perforated near as much as this one.  Problem was it took _too long_ to burn (hence the smoke output was less) for my purposes.  Yours provides a lot more oxygen to the fuel...probably  would be perfect for me.


----------



## forktender (Aug 30, 2021)

bill1 said:


> I got a bargain-basement one that wasn't perforated near as much as this one.  Problem was it took _too long_ to burn (hence the smoke output was less) for my purposes.  Yours provides a lot more oxygen to the fuel...probably  would be perfect for me.


Do you own a uni bit and a drill motor? If so, drill out a few lines of holes, I had to do that on one of my old tubes, then it worked perfectly.


----------

